# Creative SBS A500 setup with Samsung P365H DVD Player



## Prateek Gupta (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi all,

I have Creative SBS A500 5.1 speakers and Samsung P365H DVD Player.
but when i connect my speakers only two speakers are producing sound.

also in dvd player speaker setup option is disabled when i played any CD.

can anyone suggest the reaon......

Prateek


----------

